# thermopen question



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't have one, but several here do...they'll get here eventually.  Jim Minion said he swears by them one time, I think.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 6, 2005)

I've got the pointy tip too, makes it easier to chip throught the ice to read those -50 degree temps.

Kloset


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 6, 2005)

I also have the super fast one and yeah it was money well spent. I also bought the thermometer that they sell that you can use like the Nu Temp, except that it doesnt have the remote feature. I bought 3 probes for it figuring that I can stick a probe in each piece of meat and just keep moving it from 1 probe to the next to get meat temps. I am disapointed with my Nu Temp, getting different readings and readings all over the place. This new Thermopen works great and is super accurate.


----------

